# Traeger pellets in AMNPS?



## sempersmoke (Oct 21, 2011)

I have the AMNS and love it. I just noticed Todd has the AMNPS now. I'm very excited and will for sure get one. My question...Is anyone using Traeger pellets in the AMNPS? I only ask cause I have a family member who gets Traeger supplies in bulk and I can get a discount on their pellets. If so, what kind of results do you get. Same as AMAZEN Pellets? Thanks....


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2011)

This is a question for Todd, but I have used Traeger pellets in my amnps & they will work. I think the difference is that Todd's pellets are 100% wood. That is to say if you get hickory pellets from Todd they are 100% hickory. I may be wrong but I think Traeger pellets are a blend of different woods. So if you buy Traeger hickory pellets, only part of them will be hickory. Hopefully Todd will be along to give you a better answer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> This is a question for Todd, but I have used Traeger pellets in my amnps & they will work. I think the difference is that Todd's pellets are 100% wood. That is to say if you get hickory pellets from Todd they are 100% hickory. I may be wrong but I think Traeger pellets are a blend of different woods. So if you buy Traeger hickory pellets, only part of them will be hickory. Hopefully Todd will be along to give you a better answer.


Yup---Todd knows all about this---He can tell you the good pellets, the bad pellets, and the in between.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, Traeger Pellets work good!

If you can get a deal on a larger quantity, go for it!

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Oct 21, 2011)

At one point in my beginning steps with the AMNPS, I used Traeger pellets almost exclusively, along with some Bear Mountain Pellets.  I'd recommend that you get just a couple of handfuls of the Traeger varieties you might like, sweet talk Todd into sending some of his pellets along with your purchase of the AMNPS so you can do some side by side comparisons.  Bear Mountain Pellets say right on the label that they are "blended" with Alder.  In some instances, well actually guite alot, they'll not perform as well.  In many test runs, I was not really pleased with the Bear Mountain pellets.  Blended pellets tend to have a blend of a "cheaper" wood, which enables the "flavor" wood to burn better and also lowers production costs.  Traeger pellets:  They don't say what the blend is.  In fact, they don't even say they're blended, however, they also don't say their product is 100% flavor wood, i.e. 100% cherry.....  Mixed opinion on the use of Traeger pellets for flavor.  They're OK, but....   In the final leap, I've used Todd's offering of pellets, and there is a vast difference in the quality of smoke smell. 

I guess my point is to suggest you take baby steps in the evaluation of smoke generation via pellets.  Don't buy mass amounts of pellets until you find the ones that work best for you.

And yes, I, unabashedly, recommend you give serious thoughts to Todd's pellets.  I've used them and really like them.


----------



## rich- (Dec 11, 2011)

Since I got my pellet smoker from Todd, I have used Traeger pellets with out any problem.

After I used up the pellets that Todd sent with the smoker, I went to the bag of mequite pellets I had for a couple years earlier and tried them, they burned great, No problem with them going out or burning up too fast.

I have since bought a 20 lb. bag of Maple and a 20 lb bag of Hickory from Sportsmans warehouse and have used the Maple many times and have yet to open the bag of Hickory, still working on using up an existing supply.

In no way am I putting down the pellets that Todd sells, they are awesome, For me it is very convienant to drive the couple miles and buy them from Sportsman warehouse.

My next purchase will be a bag of the Traeger Pecan pellets.

Rich


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey Rich

Great info!

Guys need to know what pellets work in their AMNPS

I was sad when Sportsman's Warehouse left Minnesota

THX!

Todd


----------



## sempersmoke (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Todds pellets are great, but its nice to know if you need pellets in a pinch the trager or other brands work well. Trust me, Todd hasn't seen the last of my money 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.... Thinking about putting 2 pellet smokers in my Warming cabinet smoker build. Haven't decided yet. still in the planning phase.....


----------

